
Is Readability Just an Instapaper Ripoff? - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/readability-vs-instapaper.php#.T1E6_3QH3hU.hackernews
======
timkeller
Short answer: yes. Long answer: very much so, yes.

